# One way to answer WSC Q1



## Peter (Feb 19, 2006)

How mean are the exploits and encounters of the most celebrated heroes, whom the world admires, in comparison of the great things done by faith. Natural courage and valour have gained a reputation to some, as if they only were the men, and valour died with them. But when the sum of all is heard, it amounts to no more but worm man striving with his fellow worm for a thing of nought, and gaining a victory which can never be more glorious than their party and cause are; the one a worm, the other a thing which is not, Prov. 33:5.

Thomas Boston

http://www.pap.com.au/boston/tb_0311.htm#top


----------

